
Did a Brooklyn Home’s Tunnel Provide Passage to Escaped Slaves? - apollinaire
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/08/duffield-st-brooklyn-underground-railroad-history-abolition/596737/
======
gist
The woman on the video in the story states several facts very authoritatively
however there is nothing that she points to to substantiate what she is
saying. It's close to pure speculation (at least as presented). An example is
stating the age of some wood on the wall. Another is saying that where a very
common basement steps are located is where the tunnel used to be. Unclear how
that can be stated as certain without any supporting evidence. (I have owned
buildings with similar steps. The existence of old artifacts such as the corn
husker (or whatever it was) is not support for what is being claimed in any
way.

I grew up in and around old buildings like this. There were always rumors as
far as the buildings being used for slaves.

------
ng12
The house is literally falling apart, I had thought it was abandoned until I
happened to see the sign the city installed. If it's history, it's already
well past being preserved.

